# Foundling needs a home asap: Los Feliz (Los Angeles) CA, white dove / pigeon



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi -- I have another foundling that needs a forever home. Found wandering the streets of Los Feliz (I think that's near Griffith Park in LA, but I can't say for certain), CA on New Year's Eve. One wing was clipped so the bird cannot fly. No bands so there is no way to trace it. The finder posted on craigslist but so far no one has responded. The bird is pure white. The finder thinks it's a pigeon but it could be a dove. 
The finder really needs someone to take over the care of this bird as they cannot continue to care for the bird so please pm me or Terry Whatley (and probably both of us) if you can help. FYI, Terry, it's case 1012008-6108.

Thanks -- Mary

Here's the listing: 

"Hello, I found a white bird on New Years Eve. It was scared and I
brought it in my house. It seems to be doing fine and eats well,
however I cannot keep it. One wing was clipped so I believe it was a
house pet. Let me know if you can help or if this is your bird.
It was walking around on Commonswealth near Franklin."


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Mary. I've let the angels in the area (that would be Firstimer and FallenWeeble) know that there is another that needs to be picked up and make its way to me.

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I've read this Terry and Fallenweeble and I will get it tomorrow. ; )


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

firstimer said:


> I've read this Terry and Fallenweeble and I will get it tomorrow. ; )


Thank you, my pigeon angels! You two truly are and have been!

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

As always, I am forever grateful for the wonderful people who step forward here to help out.  
Please let us know how it goes.

I'll pm the finder's contact info just in case you need it again. 

Many thanks -- Mary


----------

